# chum



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone chum ? is it legal ?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

To my knowledge it is not legal. I'm sure someone will tell us. Try some bread crumbs to get some bait fish and of course, we all know what follows! I'm speaking of ice fishin' that is.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well youre not using m-80's are you???


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The carpers do it all of the time. Unless there are different regulations pertaining to it for ice fishing then I don't think there is anything illegal in it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Like bkr said people who carp fish chuck out corn to get the carp in the area.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i know of no law anywhere that prohibits chumming.it's done all the time for not only cap,but cats,perch,etc.


----------

